# Castle Walleye......good



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I just got done fishing the castle on the reef........2 man limit nothing under 23". Amazing morning and only one other boat out until this post gets popular. The fall feedbags are on buddies.

Reef Runner 800's
Inlines
Back 50-55
13-20 FOW


----------



## Fishin' Buddy (Jan 6, 2011)

Great to hear that finally...we always like that reef area...maybe it is finally going to start firing up! I was planning on trying that area Thursday with my dad...hopefully it is just the start!

Great work!


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Good job finding the fall bite! Thanks for the report...it will likely help a lot of people.


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

You may have not had many boats around you today but the word parking lot is gonna have a whole new meaning to ya if you go back anytime soon. Great job on the fish the bite out that way has been horrible.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Well its not horrible now.......just getting started. I struggled for the longest time and if i find the fish i make sure to help other people out.

The walleye came before the north blow today. So it was def an early morning thing.

The perch pack was about two miles north of us. About 15-20 boats out there.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

went there today also rough for us should have been on your boat!!!!!


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Huh!!! 
The tournament is this weekend, and it's been tough...it's possible that this may be dock talk.
Don't know carpman and I mean no disrespect, but I'm just sayin.

I'm not in the tournament either, so.... no dog in the fight...like I said....just a heads-up. If I was in the tournament, I would not spend too much time there.

In other words, don't let this post blow up your plans.

Good luck guys.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

50-55 back on 30 braid is around 18-19 foot. What were you doing were you doing when you were in 13-17 area of your reported depth??



Carpman said:


> I just got done fishing the castle on the reef........2 man limit nothing under 23". Amazing morning and only one other boat out until this post gets popular. The fall feedbags are on buddies.
> 
> *Reef Runner 800's
> Inlines
> ...


*

*


----------



## Hawkeye Mike (Sep 6, 2007)

Jim Stedke said:


> Huh!!!
> The tournament is this weekend, and it's been tough...it's possible that this may be dock talk.
> Don't know carpman and I mean no disrespect, but I'm just sayin.
> 
> ...


IMO, if no disrepsect was meant, this comment was better left unsaid. Carpman has over 1,000 posts and those of us fishing the tournament are all big boys and girls to make the right - and sometimes wrong - decision. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

really 50-55 back is 15-16 ft on a runner and depending on his speed could be less.. and who said anything about braid?


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Hawkeye Mike said:


> IMO, if no disrepsect was meant, this comment was better left unsaid. Carpman has over 1,000 posts and those of us fishing the tournament are all big boys and girls to make the right - and sometimes wrong - decision. Good luck to everyone.


Mike, My only reason for posting this was to make some lesser experienced guys benefit form my 100 plus tournament experiences.

I meant no disrespect.... THAT'S WHY I SAID SO!!!

I have over 3000 posts, ....big whoop....what does # of posts have to do with it.

Just like everything else on here.....do with it as you like... got the feeling you're gonna ignor it. And perhaps that's what everyone should do.

Make no mistake, there are those whose sole purpose in making comments is to take other competitors out of their original game plans.

Didn't mean to ruffle feathers.

Good luck to all....including carpman.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Lead,
I know no mention was made of mono, braid or anything. Either way using your chart or mine thats pretty deep and at times digging bottom using the speeds MOST people pull cranks at. I was just asking for clarification on when the depth was 13 what he was pulling fish at etc. Just curious and I am not going down the road of arguing back and forth. I used the braid chart as an example. Sorry for any confusion or misinterpertation of the comment. Good luck to all and hope the bite is truly on.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

erie 
i know what u meant but sometimes peoples post get beat up for no reason or just not reading and taking it for what it is.. trust me i know! and even if carpman wanted to mess with people wouldnt he send them to the border Jim lol. im going to say good job on those fish cause i spent 11 hrs sat for the vets and only pulled 4 fish its been tough!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Fish on the rocks off Cranberry in October...impossible 

I saw a livewell full of fish that came off cranberry a few days ago on Facebook, does it surprise anyone that fish are around in shallow, I sure hope not. 

Leads sound right, it's late in the year (spools tend to get less full I know mine do), if he's running heavier mono or his spools aren't full, his lips would be bumping bottom for those rock fish and he would be dialed right in, makes sense to me!


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Bret, We worked 7:30 - 5:00 North of the castle in 40' and NE out towards the Vermilion dump, 14 lines .... 2 fish w/ 2 that came unbuttoned. Marking fish that looked like they should go, the whole time. It was just one of those days. 

You guys probably don't believe me, but I took carpman at his word. Just was giving everyone a heads-up.

I hope they decide to bite .... cause it'll be fun when they do.


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

That reef that holds fish all year?? I don't buy it. Lol. Nice job carp. I know a couple other guys that have been in the vincinity with similar results. Good luck to the tourney guys and hold the weather holds for ya


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## preacherman (Dec 26, 2006)

jim, jim, jim we can't take you anywhere


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Oh well....I've heard those exact words from my wife, ..... and kids.


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

Well Jim I for one appreciate all of your info and facts i have been following for years!!I went "FULL ON" on erie this year and produced well over 30 fish Os.Naysayers keep on naysaying!I will be back up to lorain this weekend after 2 months off the water and it only makes sense with recent drop in lake temperature they would be up shallow?Bunch of rooks on here biting the hand that feeds them or their buddies??You all should listen to the likes of STEDKE-BLUE DOLPHIN-HETFIELDIN just a few names that helped me with info when we were in a slow or transition period??Come next spring-you will be the ones left WAYYYYYY behind!!!!!IMO check pics?:T:T:T


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I have nothing to do with the tournament, tried to get in and it sold out too quickly.

I was catching a lot of weeds and had one snag, K gone hit it on the head. I have been running that depth out there since August. 

I run 12lb mono by the way......2.0 was speed.

Just trying to help the locals out, not send the tournament guys to the reef. Wow.


----------



## seahawk (Aug 1, 2008)

Jim Stedke said:


> Bret, We worked 7:30 - 5:00 North of the castle in 40' and NE out towards the Vermilion dump


Maybe you were out too deep with the lines too high in the column.  

I've caught a few big fish in real close lately, but not in the numbers you all catch. Probably resident fish. Hoping more move in to my neighborhood.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

OK, MY BAD ! Sorry to cause all the up roar ! 

Thanks for the clarification, Carpman.

Now let's all go to Ruggles and scare the bageebers out of the walleyes.

By the way....I really did take you at your word. And congrats on a good catch.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

seahawk said:


> Maybe you were out too deep with the lines too high in the column.
> 
> I've caught a few big fish in real close lately, but not in the numbers you all catch. Probably resident fish. Hoping more move in to my neighborhood.


Seahawk, With 14 lines we had the water column covered. One came on Reef 800 unassisted back 73', the other off a Dipsy size 1 set at 2 back 50' with a spoon. Our speed was 2.1, but there were currents messin with us.


----------



## Rippin (Jan 21, 2007)

K gonefishing, there was eleven fish in that livewell with three 8lb's in there...


----------



## jmciw17 (Sep 4, 2007)

Just got back in from clevland out by the crib and only caught 5 walleye in 5 hrs, trolling worm harnesses off dipseys right on the bottom gave the perch a break today i only fish for fun so goog luck in your tournament


----------



## juicebox (Apr 22, 2008)

so what would the depth be on reefs if he was going along at 1.2- 1.4, which in my opinion is a pretty good speed with the water cooling the way it is. if the bite is tough i always have two bouncers out that i can play with constantly to try to figure something out. sometimes smacking eyes in the face pays off, like when they're not up feeding.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

juicebox said:


> so what would the depth be on reefs if he was going along at 1.2- 1.4, which in my opinion is a pretty good speed with the water cooling the way it is. if the bite is tough i always have two bouncers out that i can play with constantly to try to figure something out. sometimes smacking eyes in the face pays off, like when they're not up feeding.


Am I missin something??? He said in post 20 that his speed was 2.0. Where'd the 1.2 - 1.4 come from? 

The depth would be no more than 2/3rds the curve depth or around 12'.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

The fish are there, I marked 1000's of them Fri & Sat, but we couldn't get any takers on RR's or harnesses or hotntots or.......


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

Trying to follow you guys, But dont know where the castle is? Plan on going perching and walleyeing, to lorain or conneaut with the wife and boy thursday or friday, Depends what the waves tell me to do.


----------



## carhaulerdave (Jul 23, 2008)

dnavarroj said:


> Trying to follow you guys, But dont know where the castle is? Plan on going perching and walleyeing, to lorain or conneaut with the wife and boy thursday or friday, Depends what the waves tell me to do.


The castle is located about halfway between Vermilion and Huron. It is hard to miss from the water because of all the green grass.

Thanks to Carpman and others for info on the walleye. I am laid off and have been perch fishing the area waiting for the walleye to start biting. Now it looks like I can go for walleye really early in the morning and switch to perch about 10:00 am.


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

thanks for the info.


----------



## juicebox (Apr 22, 2008)

sorry for the confusion Jim. just adding a little to the thread. sometimes slowing down changes things for the better, atleast it has for me. it was a hypothetical question only, with the intent of possibly expanding the thread in different directions.


----------



## Pester (May 14, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing. Don't know if this is it?

I found this on the WEB:

Ruggles Reef lies West of the Vermilion River and is about 3.5 miles long. Depths vary from 12 to 29 feet with many humps. There are always walleye in the area, sometimes on the reef and other times off the reef in open flat bottom water. Go West until you see a large appartment building followed by a strange looking, sprawling white house referred to as the castle.


----------

